# Portable Aviary design needed



## newday (Dec 12, 2004)

Hi,

I will be building a portable aviary for use at fairs, schools, etc., to display pigeons. I have show cages but think a larger display where the birds can fly will be more interesting in some settings. It will need to be easily assembled/disassembled. Anybody already have such a design or know where to look before I start off on my own?

Link


----------

